# So Many Brazilian in MMA, Why?



## Fat Guy 123 (Mar 2, 2011)

I wonder why are so many major league (UFC, Strikeforce, Dream, Bellator) fighters are from Brazil.

I'm sorry if I sound mean....my friend said Brazil has lower average income, so people are more willing to take on more dangerous jobs like prize fighting. But I'm not sure if that's the case, because there are places with lower average income like African, part of Asian, Eastern Europe, Mexico. You don't see that many fighters from those places.

Some people say more people in Brazil practice grappling (brazilian jiu jitsu) so the transition from grappling to MMA is easier. But I'm not sure if that's the case either. Because many ppl from Eastern Europe learn grappling as well, they learn *****, and Fedor is the only famous ***** fighters. Many people in Japan learn grappling as well.

Anyone have any idea why?


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Probably the Brazilian Jiu Jitsu. they also might be inspired by the Gracies, who are Brazilian. I don't know.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

This is just a guess but Brazil is a VERY dangerous place. A lot of people fight their whole lives to survive in Brazil.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Intermission said:


> This is just a guess but Brazil is a VERY dangerous place. A lot of people fight their whole lives to survive in Brazil.


that would be one reason but here are a few more, 1 soccer kicks are allowed in brazil and that is something brazillians really like doing ask shogun and wandy, 2. BJJ founded their 3. combat sports is very large their maybe because of the danger as you stated


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I'd say probably because of their long vale tudo tradition.


----------



## Fat Guy 123 (Mar 2, 2011)

METALLICA_RULES said:


> Probably the Brazilian Jiu Jitsu. they also might be inspired by the Gracies, who are Brazilian. I don't know.


True, maybe Royce Gracie's success inspired many people in Brazil to start training and competing in MMA.

I don't want to sound mean but....Brazil can be considered a dangerous place, but it is not the most dangerous place. Man there are constant war and killing going on in some of the most dangerous places.....

There are many cultures with vale tudo tradition. Brazil isn't the only one. I actually think EVERY culture has vale tudo tradition....


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxtonylukasavage (Jun 9, 2011)

Couchwarrior said:


> I'd say probably because of their long vale tudo tradition.


This. The fight tradition far pre dates anything having to do with modern MMA or BJJ for that matter.


----------



## f4rtknock3r (Nov 22, 2010)

maybe because of all their Bjj and MMA gyms in brazil gives them a easy way to transition into professional fighting.

Vale tudo attitude can be found in much more dangerous countries like central america for example.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Couchwarrior said:


> I'd say probably because of their long vale tudo tradition.


^^^This may be the most accurate answer but, it is not the winner of this thread.

This is the answer that makes me love MMAF so much




> soccer kicks are allowed in brazil and that is something brazillians really like doing


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

Couchwarrior said:


> I'd say probably because of their long vale tudo tradition.


This.

And let's be clear here. The reason why 99% of the Top MMA contenders are American and Brasilian is because the talent pool is spread there. And of course the gyms with the corresponding training partners.

Where the depth of the talent is, it's gonna spread out.

BTW: I am also convinced that the reason for the japanese fighters being rather unsuccesful lately is the fact that they do not have that depth of great fighters in all aspects of the game in their top gyms.

These Gyms and the fact that you are able to train with the top fighters in the game is so freaking important, its unbelievable.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

well im brazilian and i will finally tell you guys why...

i have NO F****** IDEA!...seriously, you would think its because of the BJJ but many ppl find bjj gay in brazil, you dont know how many ppl see the mma fighters rolling on the ground and then saying ''now kiss him! har har har!''

its not because of our economy either, brazil isnt really that poor nowadays, its growing rapidly, if it was because of the economy we would see a lot of fighters from africa, central america, asia, etc.

and its not even popular, fighting and mma in general is a lot bigger in USA, Canada, Asia, hell maybe even europe, most ppl dont enjoy it, only now is the UFC starting to get popular and mainstream here

i live in curitiba, you would think that there would be many mma fans since here is where chute boxe lives, and shoguns new gym UDL

but not many ppl in curitiba enjoy mma also...i simply dont understand where the hell all these fighters come from or where they live:confused03:


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

It has to do with Brazillians being very manly. It's harder place to grow up and most of them are tough as they come.

They love fighting culture.

Same as russians.

Just my opinion.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't live in Brazil nor am I even Brazilian, but Lyoto Machida got a reception at the airport when he came home with the belt and then got a parade. I've never heard of any kind of public reception or a parade for any American MMA champions, so MMA has to be relatively popular in Brazil for public airport receptions and parades to occur for a returning MMA champ. Just say'n.


----------



## minimal crimina (Apr 1, 2011)

ACTAFOOL said:


> well im brazilian and i will finally tell you guys why...
> 
> i have NO F****** IDEA!...seriously, you would think its because of the BJJ but many ppl find bjj gay in brazil, you dont know how many ppl see the mma fighters rolling on the ground and then saying ''now kiss him! har har har!''
> 
> ...


I'm brazilian too, living in Florianópolis. I am a MMA amateur fighter myself, started at taekwondo (2o dan today) and I am a BJJ black belt too. I prefer to compete in IMAS (Integrity Martial arts System, like MMA, but no GnP, only BJJ on the ground) only because I don't live for fighting ( I am an economist) and I have to preserv myself. MMA is really not very popular here like it is in Asia, US and Europe, I don't have any reason to believe economics aspects have any correlation with that, you don't have to have that many resources to be a good fighter. My opinions on why there are so many brazilians in MMA are:

1) We just like fighting in general! We tend to be very proud too, that helps.

2) For us is very useful to know how to defend ourselves, because we eventually have to use it.

3) I practice martial arts since I can remember, I know many fighters and martial artists , and here in Brazil there is a tendency to practice several martial arts or disciplines in the same gym, for instance, in my TKD gym, we have BJJ and Wrestling too (only here we call it greco-roman fighting). Most of us are versed in BJJ and Judo, even the ones dedicated almost exclusivly to TKD, and I know in other gyms the pattern is the same ( BJJ, MT, Boxing).

4) Finally, Gracie's legacy may seem to attract brazilian BJJ fighters to MMA, but actually BJJ fighters prefer to fight in submission or BJJ tournaments rather than in MMA nowadays.


----------



## minimal crimina (Apr 1, 2011)

Rusko said:


> It has to do with Brazillians being very manly. It's harder place to grow up and most of them are tough as they come.
> 
> They love fighting culture.
> 
> ...



That is, unfortunatelly, true.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

The majority of the Brazilian population is infected with the bacteria known as toxoplasma. It makes men more aggressive therefore more intense in fighting situations. Also has to do with the fact Brazilian fighters consider jiu jitsu a lifestyle not a martial art. Theres also a natural ability of leg dexterity thus all those brilliant soccer players. Helps a hell of a lot when it comes to muay thai. Finally, Brazil is a violent place to live in and makes the fighters very tough. Its the best breeding grounds for great fighters no doubt.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BJ Penn addressed this in his book when he talked of trainin at Nova Uniao. He said the guys he trained fighting was part of the culture, some fought as a means to get out of the ghetto's some fought to stay.

As a Canadian who has never been there it has always been my understanding that fighting (not mma) is a lot more ingrained in society in Brazil and as such people look to become better fighters. MMA just kinda happens.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

MMAnWEED said:


> The majority of the Brazilian population is infected with the bacteria known as toxoplasma. It makes men more aggressive therefore more intense in fighting situations. Also has to do with the fact Brazilian fighters consider jiu jitsu a lifestyle not a martial art. Theres also a natural ability of leg dexterity thus all those brilliant soccer players. Helps a hell of a lot when it comes to muay thai. Finally, Brazil is a violent place to live in and makes the fighters very tough. Its the best breeding grounds for great fighters no doubt.


Somebody has been listening to Joe Rogan podcast. :thumb02:


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

Had a look at the UFC and Strikeforce rosters and here are the (reported) numbers:

UFC: 33 out of 258 (12.7%)
SF: 8 out of 96 (8.3%)


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

beardsleybob said:


> Had a look at the UFC and Strikeforce rosters and here are the (reported) numbers:
> 
> UFC: 33 out of 258 (12.7%)
> SF: 8 out of 96 (8.3%)


If your numbers are accurate that would debunk and /end thread.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Compared to other nationalities there are a lot of brazillian MMA fighters in the US.

so there is no need to end the thread


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Here is the list of fighters going off the UFC website,

Edson Barboza
Rafael Dos Anjos
Charles Oliveira
Rafaello Oliveira
Thiago Tavares
Gleison Tibau

6/53

MW's

Demian Maia
Rafael Natal
Rousimar Palhares
Wanderlei Silva
Anderson Silva
Jorge Santiago

6/42 

Now going off these numbers the poser above looks correct unfortunately there are a lot of fighters who end up being used for largely enhancement talent that don't stick around long enough to hold a spot on the available roster. 


Lets go by events.


UFC 131

Out of 24 fighters 4 were Brazillian or 16.6%
On main card 4 of 10 were Brazillian or 40%


UFC 130


4 of 24 or 16.%
2 of 10 on main card 20%

UFC 129

Only featured 2 Brazillians but Canadian cards are typically stacked with Canadian fighters especially in the East were the majority of Canadian fighters reside. Still 8.3%

UFC 128

6 of 24 or 25%


As you can see on an event by event basis those numbers drastically increase. Exceptions are mostly for fight nights when they want to keep costs down for international flights (cornermen and fighter flight aren't cheap.) and cards were local fighters are heavily featured,

Works out to an average of 16% of PPV event fighters are Brazilian while the country makes up less than 2.8% of the worlds population.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

My theory is they all want to get closer to the midget porn action and who could blame them?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

*sigh*


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

Had a proper look at the UFC roster and here's the spread based on nationality. 

America: 165 (62.3%)
Canada: 15 (5.7%)
UK: 12 (4.5%)
Europe: 18 (6.8%)
Asia: 12 (4.5%)
Brazil: 32 (12.1%)
Other: 11 (4.1%)


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Because, lest we forget, the sport comes from Brazil. People want to say we get it from Pankration, from the Greeks, but the direct, immediate ancestor of today's MMA tradition speaks Portuguese and surfs.

The reality is, modern MMA emerges out of the great Gracie infomercial, and while people talk about UFC 1 as that infomercial, it existed in Brazil far longer. Rickson vs. Rei Zulu was a big deal for the Brazilian martial arts community, and they did embrace jiu-jitsu and full contact fighting into their culture much faster than the rest of the world.

I think that's the easy, superficial answer.

But I think that a lot of the MMA narratives also have to take into account that many of the fighters in MMA do it to get off the streets. Just like in the boxing narratives throughout the history of the sport, so many guys get into the sport because it was a way to make money when they didn't have access to a lot of resources, besides a community gym.

I'm not saying that's more true in Brazil than in the U.S. There are so many stories of guys who got into MMA because they needed a way to pay bills and didn't want to work dead-end jobs the rest of their lives. Not all of those are success stories.

I do think that the first explanation does a good job explaining why a lot of guys in Brazil turned to MMA, rather than [American] football or boxing. It's a part of culture there in a way that it wasn't in the U.S. until fairly recently.



Toxic said:


> Works out to an average of 16% of PPV event fighters are Brazilian while the country makes up less than 2.8% of the worlds population.


It's interesting to point out that brazilians make up far more of the UFC than they do part of the world, but part of that is due to recruiting bias. The UFC has had a great deal more success recruiting from Brazil than from other parts of the world. They have, historically, struggled to recruit from Europe and Asia, despite those regions producing a solid number of fighters that are of the proper caliber.

I'm not sure its reasonable to use the UFC as the best way to make that point. I happen to agree with the factual statement of the conclusion (there are many more Brazilian MMA fighters than, for example, Chinese MMA fighters, despite China being a much larger country, and producing a number of stellar athletes). There have been two countries which have produced more world champions than any other in MMA: the U.S. and Brazil.

Brazil is impressive, in that it is a country that is considered significant strictly in terms of its production of athletes. The U.S. also houses the largest promoters, managers and one of the largest consumer markets for the sport, so the proliferation of athletes in the United States can be easily explained, and the success of athletes is explained by the abundance of training resources.

Brazil does require some explanation, but I feel that much of that explanation has been offered already.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Toxic said:


> BJ Penn addressed this in his book when he talked of trainin at Nova Uniao. He said the guys he trained fighting was part of the culture, some fought as a means to get out of the ghetto's some fought to stay.
> 
> As a Canadian who has never been there it has always been my understanding that fighting (not mma) is a lot more ingrained in society in Brazil and as such people look to become better fighters. MMA just kinda happens.


It's like that in Hawaii, fighting is ingrained in the culture, so MMA seems like a natural progression.


----------

